# new pup



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well we just lost our lab last wed and it was advised to get another dog asap so we did. We looked around found a breeder with pups and went for it but its not a lab I couldn't get one if I wanted to right now so we got this little guy








this is Big Hoss a 7 week old american brittany and Im not the only one on here who got one so I expect to see more pics thanks all


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Way to go big fish. I want to see Big Hoss sitting on your tail gate next year with a few birds near him just like Tank. He sure is a good looker and I see some Grouse trips in your future. Congrats!


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

did britts for more than 20 yrs. have any questions pm me! rr pirate will attest to that. ps he is A DOLL. i am jealous!


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Hes a looker. Congrats on your new pup


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey! I've got a girl that looks just like your boy!  Good looking pup man- I'll post pics of Molly on Monday. Molly plays hard for 15min and sleeps hard for 30 min!  How about Big Hoss? I know they're not labs but Bob told me that the mom loves water and swims their pond all the time...


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah the big guy is wrestling with the wifes chihuahua now and they will both be asleep in a few min. the owner of the mother him and his wife were super people and plan on staying in touch. We had 2 males to pick from and it is a little tough but we really like the look of the roan dogs.and man I cant wait for the tailgate pics to start.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats on the new family edition! happy hunting to the both of you!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's a beauty Bigfish !!! Hope he gives you many years in the field.
If you don't mind saying, where'd you pick him up at ??


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Warren ohio area mother was from a private owner father was out of legacy birddogs "pine bandit"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Let all the lessons (fond memories) that your previous friend taught you help in training this new pup.


----------

